# #0259Las Olas Beach Club or #2153 Vistana's Beach Club



## RumpleMom (Mar 23, 2010)

Has anyone one been to either of these resorts recently?
 I have read glowing reviews, good reviews and just ok reviews.

What is the beach area like?
How clean is the resort?

We are a family of 4 adults who will spend a lot of time at the beach or pool, go out for dinner and maybe some evening entertainment.


----------



## Dori (Mar 23, 2010)

We have been to Vistana's Beach Club twice.  It is a very nice resort, well-maintained and the units are fairly spacious.  The pool is , in my opinion, too small for the number of units.  There was always a problem getting a spot to sit.  The beach is nice, and good for walking.  I'm sorry I can't help you with the other resort.

Dori


----------



## geekette (Mar 23, 2010)

Las Olas in ...   shoot, was that Satellite City near Cocoa??

If so, it's a lovely and apparently much-loved little resort that seems to be very much owner-occupied.  it's friendly, they have activities and such.  nice pool area, terrific beach access.  Very Nice Unit with floor to ceiling ocean view, nice long balcony with loungers and table/chairs.  

underground parking is fabulous, too.

I would most definitely stay there again if I had the chance.


----------



## caribbean (Mar 23, 2010)

We stayed at Las Olas about 4 years ago and really liked it. Beach was very nice and the pool, although small, was nice as well. We are in our 50's and like a quiet place. Las Olas was occupied by a lot of owners that had bought many years ago and all seemed to know each other. Nice quiet place with few kids. The units appeaared to have been built as apartments and were quite large with a lot of storage. Very nicely maintained. One of the nicer places we have stayed.


----------



## Mel7706 (Mar 27, 2010)

*We have owned there*

for three years and love it. The Las Olas folks manage three resorts Cocoa Bch, Satellite Bch and Oceanique in Indian Harbor. You will not be disappointed in any of the three. Lots of activities and mingling. Great beach.


----------



## urple2 (Mar 28, 2010)

I've stayed at the Vistana's Beach Club and liked it. When you cross the bridge over to Hutchinson Island, it's just nice and peaceful. Not much around the resort but beach(and that's great). When you want to go out to restaurants, you can go back across the bridge and find some nice places.( see my review 1/10/09).

The town at Fort Pierce also has all kinds of shops and places to eat.

I'd go back again, if I didn't have so many other places I want to visit.


----------



## rapmarks (Mar 28, 2010)

We just returned from Palm Beach shores.  there are a lot of sharks in the water, very close to the beach, 10 feet or so, I am talking big sharks and big schools of sharks (over 20).  I understand they are up in Stuart also, which is right next to Jenson Beach.


----------



## baakfamily (Apr 20, 2010)

rapmarks said:


> We just returned from Palm Beach shores.  there are a lot of sharks in the water, very close to the beach, 10 feet or so, I am talking big sharks and big schools of sharks (over 20).  I understand they are up in Stuart also, which is right next to Jenson Beach.



I would love to see that some time.  I'm booked at Palm Beach Shore Resort in July, but by then the show is over --  Or so I hope .  I plan to do a bit of SCUBA diving around there with my son.  It would be cool to see a shark, but hopefully not dozens at a time!

The shark swarms are a seasonal thing (see Swarms Of Sharks Passing Through Area Normal and More shark tales).  See also this cool video of a Spinner Shark spiraling out of the water in the Palm Beach area.


----------



## ramoose (Jul 8, 2010)

RumpleMom said:


> Has anyone one been to either of these resorts recently?
> I have read glowing reviews, good reviews and just ok reviews.
> 
> What is the beach area like?
> ...



Have been to both and las olas is by far a better resort not as new but more to do and more friendly.


----------



## rapmarks (Jul 8, 2010)

we thought the beach was very poor at hutchinson Island at the Plantation Beach Club at Indian River Plantation.  narrow beach, hard to walk, liked the beach further north or further south much better.


----------



## Micco (Jul 8, 2010)

*Others on the Easter Seaboard*

Have any of you tried the DVC on Vero Beach or Discovery Cove in Cocoa Beach and the newer one in Cocoa Beach called Ron Jon's? What did you think?


----------



## akp (Jul 8, 2010)

*DVC Vero Beach*

I exchanged into DVC Vero Beach this past June. 

The resort is very family friendly and has fantastic service.  Everything is clean and beautiful.  Great pool, lots of pool chairs.  The beach isn't visible from the pool / resort because that stretch of beach is protected turtle habitat, but you just walk over a little boardwalk and you're at the beach.

The beach itself is pretty and very clean.  It has a very steep dropoff which was fine for me and my kids but if you have any mobility issues would be a problem.

The surf was very rough there.  One day a pediatrician just happened to be in the right place at the right time to save a 12 year old who got tumbled by the rough waves just a few feet in.  I definitely feel safer on other beaches I've been to.


----------

